# Flats oder Bärentatze?



## greenhorn-biker (17. Februar 2011)

Sorry dass ich gleich nochma nen thread aufmach aber ich wollts net zu den handschuhen stecken
Brauche unbedingt neue Pedale fahre hauptsächlich Touren und möchte auf keinen Fall Clickies fahren dafür fühle ich mich zu unsicher...
Nun noch die Frage ob Flats oder Bärentatze?Wo gibts unterschiede zw den Pedalen?
Was haltet ihr von den Plastikpedalen?
Bei den Flats steht meistens für Dirt oder Freeride,sind die dann überhaupt für Touren geeignet?
Würde bis 30euro ausgeben am liebsten in weiß oder knallgrün 

Danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2011)

Wenn schon, dann Flats.
Auf Bärentatzen hast du bei Weitem nicht so viel Halt wie auf Plattformpedalen mit Pins.

Und natürlich sind die auch für Touren geeignet. Ich fahr fast nur noch mit Plattformpedalen.

Plastik würde ich bleiben lassen... wenn schon, dann Alu und mit auswechselbaren Pins.
Sowas z.B.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...s/NC-17-Standard-STD-II-Pro-Pedals::2098.html
die gibts auch in grün 

oder schau mal nach Wellgo Pedalen...

PS: die Schuhe sind bei Plattformpedalen natürlich auch wichtig für den Komfort und Grip. Sollten eine stabile Sohle haben, die nicht zu weich ist. Joggingschuhe sind eher schlecht. Einigermaßen robuste Wanderschuhe sind schon besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaz (17. Februar 2011)

Aber Achtung bei den Flats, gab schon einige die davon abgerutscht sind und ein paar schöne Andenken im Schienbein hatten!


----------



## david99 (17. Februar 2011)

Jaz schrieb:


> Aber Achtung bei den Flats, gab schon einige die davon abgerutscht sind und ein paar schöne Andenken im Schienbein hatten!


Sofern keine glatten oder spitzen Pins verbaut sind iss die Wahrscheinlichkeit außerordentlich gering... es dürfte das Pedal mit der geringsten Abrutschwahrscheinlichkeit (Klick-Pedale ausgenommen) sein.


----------



## Jaz (17. Februar 2011)

Natürlich ned beim normalen fahren  Ich meinte abrutschen bei misslungenen Aktionen... kommt halt drauf an was man fährt. Bleibts bei unkritischem CC only hätt ich da auch keine Bedenken.


----------



## MelleD (17. Februar 2011)

Bei normalem CC sollte da kein Problem sein mit dem Abrutschen.
Ich hab mich schon damit abgefunden, dass meine Beine halt nicht mackenlos bleiben  Bleibt einfach nicht aus.


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

Hi greenhorn biker!

Die kann ich nur empfehlen:


http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/pedals-82-c.asp

oder:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG-1-MG1-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c4d62638d

die Wellgos' bekommst Du nirgendswo günstiger. In seinem Shop hat er auch andere Farben.


Alle leicht und haben sehr gute *Lager*!
(_Was ich persönlich sehr wichtig finde_)

LG, Principiante!


----------



## david99 (17. Februar 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> http://www.readytoridecycles.co.uk/pedals-82-c.asp
> oder:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Wellgo-MG-1-MG1-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c4d62638d
> ...


Doch  nochma 2,20 drunter:

http://cgi.ebay.de/BNIB-WELLGO-MG-1...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa772cdf2

Auch bei dem VK gibts andere Farben... z.B. Pink.


----------



## Principiante (17. Februar 2011)

eh geil! 

Danke!

LG, Principiante!

(hab gleich zugeschlagen..., jetzt sind nur noch 2 Paar in Grau im Angebot!)


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Februar 2011)

Danke für eure Tips 
Hab mich gerade für die Wellgo MG-1 in grün entschieden und mal schön 20 euro gespart 
Super Sache jetzt müssen die Dinger nur noch ankommen


----------



## chayenne06 (9. April 2011)

so, bin auf der suche nach günstigen flatpedalen fürs mtb.
denn: bin an ostern am lago für ein fahrtechnik camp, und da ist es wohl besser mit flats und nicht mit clickies zu üben.
könnt ihr mir was günstiges empfehlen? oder tuns auch gebrauchte?? was für schuhe zieht frau dann darauf an?? möchte jetzt ungern noch x euros ausgeben für 3 tage ???? 
werde danach sowieso nur wieder clickies fahren!!
ach ja: bevorzugte farbe ist weiß 
daaaaank!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. April 2011)

ich würde Dir raten das Fahrtechniktrainig mit den Clickies zu fahren, die bist Du doch gewohnt und kommst damit klar... stell die Auslösehärte leicht, und dann geht das schon


----------



## chayenne06 (9. April 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich würde Dir raten das Fahrtechniktrainig mit den Clickies zu fahren, die bist Du doch gewohnt und kommst damit klar... stell die Auslösehärte leicht, und dann geht das schon



das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt... bin vor 3 jahren ein wenig mit fahrtechnik in berührung gekommen- und hab das auch mit clickies gemacht... mal sehen was der guide noch sagt!

schönen tag noch


----------



## Iselz (10. April 2011)

Bei meinem letzten Fahrtechniktraining wurden von ALLEN die clickies abgeschraubt und gegen Flats ausgetauscht. War ganz lustig und es hat mich positiv überrascht, dass es doch so gut ging (außer die ersten paar Meter berghoch).


----------

